# [SOLVED] Cannot renew IP address



## MnDM (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi there,

I have read all through these forums looking to fix this problem with my pocket wifi (Telstra Australia).

I purchased this pocket wifi last year and I use it with my iPad and used to use it with my current LAPTOP. It still connects to the iPad, but will not connect to the Laptop anymore, the laptop says it cannot renew IP address.

I have done the following:
Unplugged all externals, turned them off (from 5mins to 24hrs), then switched back on.
ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew
flush dns
netsh int ip reset reset.log
netsh winsock reset catalog
I've ensured my TCP/IP is all set to automatic
I've uninstalled my Kaspersky anti-virus as there was a yellow exclaimation over the Kaspersky Anti-Virus NDIS miniport #3

This is my screenshot from the ipconfig /all

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Simone Dillon>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sims-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E E
thernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-8C-3A-F6-CF
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-D9-F6-B6
C:\Documents and Settings\Simone Dillon>​ 
I am currently using this laptop with a modem usb stick and have no problems at all.

the ipconfig /all with the usb modem inserted is:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Simone Dillon>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sims-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E E
thernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-8C-3A-F6-CF
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-D9-F6-B6
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : HUAWEI Mobile Connect - 3G Network C
ard
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-10-1F-EB-89
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 119.12.117.205
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.252
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 119.12.117.206
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 119.12.117.206
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 123.200.191.17
123.200.191.18
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 28 January 2012 2:02:06 PM
 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 28 January 2012 4:02:06 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Simone Dillon>

When I try to link to my pocket wifi, the wireless network can be found, the SSIM and password are correct and accepted.

I get the Cannot connect and when I click 'repair' it comes up with cannot renew ip address.

I am just about at wits end as I've tried everything I can find to do.

I have inputted the same IP, DNS and gateway as I have on my iPad and it says it is connected but the pages do not load.

Thank you in advance.

Regards,

Meagan

P.s. I am in Australia if that makes a difference?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot renew IP address*

What does Telstra Australia say when you call their tech support?

I don't see the pocket wifi showing up in your first ipconfig/all.
Perhaps you need to reinstall the software for it.


----------



## MnDM (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Cannot renew IP address*

They said they can't help me.

There is no software with the pocket wifi, it just connects with the correct password.

Hence why I'm stumped as it used to work on the laptop, now it won't connect due to inability to renew ip address.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot renew IP address*

They can't help you...why? 

Apparently it doens't "just connects". See how when you plug in the usb modem it shows up in the ipconfig?

The pocket should also. This would indicate there is missing driver or other local issue. This plugging into a usb port? We know your usb port works due to the modem working.

Plug it in and look at device manager. Any exclaimation points under network?


----------



## CAT6installer (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Cannot renew IP address*

I think the pocket wifi is just a wireless access point. Like a MiFi here in the States. 

Meagan, I would verify that another device is able to connect to the pocket wifi, Like a friends laptop or something. It sounds like your iPad connects ok? But if you can't get ANY other device to surf then you know it's a problem with the Telstra device.


----------



## MnDM (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Cannot renew IP address*

Thanks guys. Yes it is wireless so like a Mifi! 

I've taken it to some computer tech guys and they believe it is a fault with the actual unit as they cannot get it to connect to any of their laptops, phones etc, and the laptop connects to their wireless fine.

Yes it does connect to my iPad 2 with no dramas!

Will go back to the Telstra store and talk to them. Their phone support did the whole 'turn it off, on, unplug, try again.... Hmmmmn, dunno!'

Cheers,

Meagan


----------



## CAT6installer (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Cannot renew IP address*

Good luck Meagan!


----------

